# Apple Krate chain guard



## marlon1211 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking to buy Apple krate chain guard. Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## KevinM (Feb 22, 2018)

Are you passing on the guard that I showed you so I can let. someone have at it?


----------

